# Handy marking tool



## GR8HUNTER

too expensive for me BUT maybe Duck might buy me one :<))


----------



## pottz

ill bet the duck already has one-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ill bet the duck already has one-lol.
> 
> - pottz


well then he can let me borrow his :<))


----------



## HarveyM

It reminds me of Incra T-rules without the stigma of low price.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Good review, *EarlS*...



> ill bet the duck already has one-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> It reminds me of Incra T-rules without the stigma of low price.
> -Just a Duffer


Actually, I've got the *Incra*...








so that's what they're used for… not just to block out the sun.

This *Incra* has a greater range to the *Woodpecker*, however, the stainless "blade" could have been a tad more rigid… it doesnt give as much support as I believe the *Woodie* would and it's just too easy to break a lead.


----------



## pottz

> Good review, *EarlS*...
> 
> ill bet the duck already has one-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> It reminds me of Incra T-rules without the stigma of low price.
> -Just a Duffer
> 
> Actually, I ve got the *Incra*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so that s what they re used for… not just to block out the sun.
> 
> This *Incra* has a greater range to the *Woodpecker*, however, the stainless "blade" could have been a tad more rigid… it doesnt give as much support as I believe the *Woodie* would and it s just too easy to break a lead.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> Good review, *EarlS*...
> 
> ill bet the duck already has one-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> It reminds me of Incra T-rules without the stigma of low price.
> -Just a Duffer
> 
> Actually, I ve got the *Incra*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so that s what they re used for… not just to block out the sun.
> 
> This *Incra* has a greater range to the *Woodpecker*, however, the stainless "blade" could have been a tad more rigid… it doesnt give as much support as I believe the *Woodie* would and it s just too easy to break a lead.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ha ha i knew it,but ive got that same rule,although,i never use it.


----------

